# Soul S4.0



## alexkosy (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm planning to buy a new wheelset and was looking at the Soul S4.0 wheels. I did a quick search in the forums and didn't find anything on these. I'm about 155, planning on racings crits / doing tri's. Price range im looking at is sub-500 (possibly up to 600 if its really worth it).

From what I've understood, aero is the way to go, unfortunately carbon aeros are expensive. I want to stick with clinchers.

Anywho, I was hoping to get opinions on this wheelset:

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=12

or possible alternatives / better options for a similar price range.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a pair of S2.0 for climbing and really like them. If the S4.0 are anything like the S2.0 wheels, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

a friend of mine has a set, i tried them. I run kinlin 30 mm niobium rims, and you can definitely feel the weight difference. I know aero trumps weight, but i just felt sluggish.

while I was borrowing the soul's, the owner borrowed my wheels and set a personal sprint wattage record. obviously not scientifically significant, but he mentioned it so i will too. he was impressed with the spin-up of mine, as I quickly was as well once i got them back.

with crits and tris, you're looking at two different spectrums of racing/training, etc...sprints vs endurance. depending on whichever one you favor, it doesn't make sense to me to go with the souls for 2 or 3 tris a year.

that said, I built my set myself, total cost of parts was $400...
-japanese no name front hub, 20 hole (bought off oddsandendos.com, now gone?)
-zipp rear hub (older style with the higher flanges that they had on the 202's) 28 hole
-kinlin 30 mm niobium rims
-wheelsmith aero spokes (2.0/1.5/2.0)

this gives you a $100 wiggle room to have them built/build yourself/build yourself and have a shop fine-tune. but as long as you take your time, wheel building is simple and rewarding.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

totally agree with above... check out ligero, ruff or ergott and get a custom kinlin 30... the 40mm rims that soul use are very heavy, and you only get no name taiwanese hubs and spokes... not a spot on WI hubs which are really excellent, as well as very good quality WS or Sapim/DT spokes.

for tris, the 40s might not be so bad, but for surges in crits, not so much...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the KinLin 30 rim weighs 465+/- grams, the KinLin 27mm rim weigh 430+/- gs the KinLin 22mm weighs 385+/-gs, build accordingly.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> I have a pair of S2.0 for climbing and really like them. If the S4.0 are anything like the S2.0 wheels, you won't be disappointed.


Quick side question:

How thick/bladed are the spokes on your S2.0's, Retro? Say compared to Mavic Ksyriums?

These wheels look very interesting to me for the price, but I was looking to go to non-bladed, straight gauge, spokes to reduce the side profile from the Mavics as I'm having a heck of a time with cross-winds on canyon descents. 

If they are pretty narrow blades (they look it, but hard to tell) I may just have to spring for a pair.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Spokes*



CougarTrek said:


> Quick side question:
> 
> How thick/bladed are the spokes on your S2.0's, Retro? Say compared to Mavic Ksyriums?
> 
> ...


I took out my calipers and measured 2 mm wide. Also...at the end of each spoke, where it meets the hub, there is a letter "P' imprinted. I assume this stand for Pillar spokes.

Not sure how this width compares to the Ksyriums, since the last set of Mavics I ever bought were Heliums about a decade ago.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Thanks; I'll do some digging and find out the Mavic width (or use this as an excuse to get calipers). I appreciate you measuring for me.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought a set of 4.0 during the summer and love em on training rides. I put over 500 miles on em, removed the stickers, put lighter tubes and cassettes and it weight not much more than my Ksyriums. They are very aero, only trued it once and it took a couple hundred miles to break in the bearings.


----------



## frankwhittle (Jun 9, 2010)

I got my S4.0's mid February (ordered them in September). I got newer hubs for the same price, because I had to wait quite a long time. anyway, they ride very well and just look wicked on the bike.

*edit: woops sorry guys, its been a while*


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

dear god,, look what you did to this thread....


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Please resize the photo!

It knocked my printer off the desk when I clicked on the thread.


----------

